# 1936 Schwinn Racer?



## indiana dave (Aug 12, 2019)

I picked this bike up many years ago, before I was really into vintage bikes. It has been in my attic, while I've been buying, restoring, and selling many countless bikes since...
I knew this bike was old, and likely a Schwinn with the sweetheart sprocket.
Headbadge is an old Tydol gas station sticker, and I don't see remnants or screw holes for the original badge.
I finally got it down and took it apart, regreased all the bearings, and put it back together.
The tires that were on it were shredded, and I tossed them long ago. In trrying to figure out what size tires it needed, I measured the rims, and it turns out they are 26". I have a 26 x 1.75 on the front, and a 26 x 2.1215 on the back, just to get it rolling.
It is a fixed gear rear wheel. The sprocket has "AS 36" which I take to me Arnold Schwinn, 1936.
Leather seat was intact when I bought the bike, but wind caught it on the drive home, and ripped the nose off. I've ridden it like this, around the block, but want to figure out a different, period correct seat. bars are also just out of my parts bin, for now... I plan on wrapping them in leather, or friction tape to make them look more correct.

So... If it isn't a Schwinn, I apologize, but can anyone else tell me anything about this bike?


----------



## Oilit (Aug 14, 2019)

In your second to last picture, it looks like there are a couple of badge screw holes, one at the top of the (second) "I" and the other just below and between the lower legs of the "A", to the left. But I don't know what bike this is either. You might want to put this in the "Antique Bicycles Pre-1933" forum.


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 15, 2019)

Yep. You're right. Were all Schwinn badges the same hole spacing? I wonder...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 16, 2019)

Colson.is my thought...  I had a early schwinn ....the rear upper stays are different as is the spacing of the fork/frame...


----------

